

Study Says DNA’s Power to Predict Illness Is Limited - carbocation
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/health/research/dnas-power-to-predict-is-limited-study-finds.html

======
carbocation
Original paper is here:
[http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/early/2012/04/02/scitransl...](http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/early/2012/04/02/scitranslmed.3003380)

Posting the NYT article because it contains good quotes from two big hitters:
Vogelstein (study author) and Altshuler.

Actually, reading further, my PI (Kathiresan) is also quoted, so I guess this
should also serve as a conflict of interest statement.

